# The Day After Tomorrow BluRay review



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

[img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51uqGaK2ulL._AA240_.jpg[/img]
*The Day After Tomorrow BluRay DVD*

Well, What can I say. For a disaster movie with a somewhat predictable plot and great special effects its a good one to see.

The Day After Tomorrow uses global warming as an excuse for destroying most of the northern hemisphere. This one uses great special effects to give you an end-of-the-world scenario caused by the effects of global warming.
Seriously, this movie is one of the better tryes at the usual desaster movies and is enjoyable. The awesome visions of Los Angeles being destroyed by tornadoes blizzards in New Delhi, Japan dumped on by grapefruit-sized hailstones, and Manhattan flooded by the rising oceans and then frozen by the onset of an ice age. It's all fairly impressive.

*Video:*:4.5stars:
Given this movie was done as much with green screen CG and computer animation the realism and quality was better than I have seen. The CG was seamless and I could bot tell the difference in most areas of the movie. The HD picture quality was great with lots of attention to lighting the set giving this flick a very clean look.

*Audio:*:5stars:
This is one of the best I have herad to this point. The DTS HD master 7.1 audio mix was fantastic.
The lows in this movie were beyond what I expected I am thinking that people with a sub that can reach down to 15hz or lower would be even more impressed. My 3 year old sat the entire movie with her hands covering her ears and eyes but refused to leave the room.

So if your looking for a good fun movie that will give a workout to your system this is a must for you.


----------

